

Semi amusing development stories - mattwritescode

Well last night was a fun evening. Spent over a hour (billable time) explaining to a client I was not being rude within their project code.<p>How did this come about? Well the client asked to see their project and being a good obedient developer I complied. I opened up a remote desktop share session and got down to it. So I showed them their project and all was good all be it a few textual changes.<p>So I cracked open the project folder &lt;website&gt;.git. Wait, STOP, &quot;why has my project got the word git at the end of it? Is this what you think?&quot; At this point I think the word which came out my mouth was &quot;Errmm, Huhh what?&quot;. To cut a long story short I had to explain that I didnt think he was a git (nor his project) and that in fact it was a technology.<p>Disaster inverted!<p>Well until he saw the grunt folder (and my push script grunt-onto). At this point he must have been tired and decided he had enough of gits and grunts and called an end to the meeting saying &quot;how disappointed he was with my humours attempts in this `oh so important` project&quot;. I then had to craft an email to him with links to the project websites to prove in fact I was not being a <i></i><i></i> but they are actually technologies.<p>\<i>\</i> slaps head <i>&#x2F;</i>&#x2F;<p>Have you ever had any misunderstandings involving project terminology or a client who just didnt get it; or is it always just me?*<p>Virtual punch in the head for the person who first mentions forking.
======
chewxy
I run Fork the Cookbook. I get hatemail all the time on the word "fork"

This one is particularly funny (yes, everything was in one sentence and
spelling errors abound):

"I find your terminology offensive, imature and disgusting. Your the ones
trying impose yourself on the average cook. And trying to inject your crude
fantasy's, that you probably think is somehow humorous, into America culture.
Well I don't find it funny or think its dirty conotations have anything to do
with food. I dont think its apealing and find it like so many mindless blogs a
waste of my time. You act like you speak for everyone, on or using the
internent, which I don't find the end all be all of society. In fact quite the
opposite, for your information not everyone subscribes to your ideaology.
Plain and simple I think your term is nothing but pornographic. So I'm not
intrested in you trying to impose your crude version of a rediculous, anoying
Rachael Ray like idiotic slang description for food or cooking. So screw off,
I like my kitchen and food clean, along with the words used to describe
it....."

------
AndyBaker
Client: "I'd like to be able to do more graphic design myself, but I use
Ubuntu on my laptop. Any recommendations?"

Me: "GIMP"

Client: "I'm not prepared to be spoken to like that"

 _click_

------
LarryMade2
[http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/...](http://dilbert.com/dyn/str_strip/000000000/00000000/0000000/000000/20000/3000/700/23763/23763.strip.gif)

------
lawncheer
git git/ nounBRIT.informal 1\. an unpleasant or contemptible person.

haha...i had no idea.

~~~
mattwritescode
Just remember it when you have some British clients.

